# Female rider moving on from Malolo- advice requested!



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

At 175#, I run a c2btx bpro 155 for inbounds and a c2 billygoat 159 for medium pow days (pnw maritime pow)...a big fan of the c2...but not so much for the c3. Both bpro and billy C2 works great for 6" to 12-14" for the usual pnw pow and if deeper I need a more dedicated pow board. However if you have drier pow...which we do get on occasion the 159 billy will do thigh to crotch deep. Around the hill see quite a few gals on bpro's and a few on billygoats...but these boards were made for our little hill. Btw...billy is a tad stiffer in the cam sections than the bpro...but is also torsionally looser...which makes an animal on natty terrain. I'd highly recommend trying to find an older c2...but I also know gnu is doing some limited retro tech...so you might find a core shop and put in an order ASAP...cause that stuff will go on a pre-order status and will be very hard to find off the shelf.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Where do you ride? Different kinds of boards ride better in different types of powder. Something that is nice in light dry rocky mountain powder isnt quite so nice in medium density bachelor, wet tahoe or coastal snow.....
@Rogue is an aggressive female, she snowboards a lot too.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

sounds like you should be riding a jones.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

The Hel Yes looks sweet. Yes make really nice snowboards.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountaingarden (Oct 9, 2016)

THanks for the advice. I live close to stevens so ride there almost exclusively. I just found an older c2 bpro on craigslist - it's $350 for a 2012 model but I might go for it. It's a 152, so I still will need a bigger board for those big dump days.


----------



## mountaingarden (Oct 9, 2016)

I ride in the PNW, Stevens Pass. Nice powder at the top of the mountain and often heavy at the bottom...


----------



## mountaingarden (Oct 9, 2016)

What do you like about the Jones boards? I have been looking at them a bit...


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

mountaingarden said:


> THanks for the advice. I live close to stevens so ride there almost exclusively. I just found an older c2 bpro on craigslist - it's $350 for a 2012 model but I might go for it. It's a 152, so I still will need a bigger board for those big dump days.


that is a ripoff. a 2015 or 2016 should be 350 NoS


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

mountaingarden said:


> What do you like about the Jones boards? I have been looking at them a bit...


word association. truthfully I have never ridden a Jones, but everyone raves about how well it does in powder/steeps. also because of @neni


----------



## mountaingarden (Oct 9, 2016)

jae said:


> that is a ripoff. a 2015 or 2016 should be 350 NoS


I know - it's steep for an older model. They just don't make this board anymore, and I'm having a hard time finding something comparable in their line up...


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

mountaingarden said:


> I know - it's steep for an older model. They just don't make this board anymore, and I'm having a hard time finding something comparable in their line up...


the ladies choice is about the same, just a tad softer, and it's asym. I love asym. the TRS narrow is fine too, but would be a tad crappier in pow (not by much). don't forget to look at roxy boards also since mervin makes all 3 (lib, GNU, Roxy). 

I'm pretty sure you will be happy with any jones/yes board even if you haven't ridden it. :wink:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

$350 is steep...last year passed on 2 c2bpro's for that were each $100 and recently found/passed a older billy goat for $150. I'm at Baker...they come up used every once in awhile. Imho the bpro and billy are taylor made for pnw riding. pm if you want and I'll keep an eye out.

edit...btw at 135# a old c2 bpro 155 should float you for most pnw pow...it might be a tad stiff...maybe consider a softer 155 lady's choice or even depending on your hoof size you might consider a men's rider's choice...men's rider's choice's specs are pretty darn close to a bpro


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I highly recommend a Jones Twin Sister or Womens Flagship.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

jae said:


> that is a ripoff. a 2015 or 2016 should be 350 NoS


You beat me to it and thank god you said it. She doesn't need to get ripped off like that.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes Hel Yes or GNU Zoid is what I would recommend. You are going to want a shorter, wider board that is quick edge to edge. I just bought the new 2017 Yes Optimistic because I was looking for a hard charging, powder/tree board. I can't wait to get it out.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

A Prior Khyber in a 153 would be right up your alley.. Rides second to none in pow, shaped very much like a Malolo... Built right up the street in Whistler and with the USD>CND (peso ) you can get a screaming deal, and pick your graphics.. Boards have RCR...

Prior is having a sale that ends tomorrow for Canada Thanksgiving.. You can get a board for $499 CND which is $383 USD for a brand new deck











Yes, that's right $383 USD

Plenty of people on here will testify how great of a pow board the Khyber is...

Give their website a browse...

I can answer any questions you have about them...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I ride a Women's Flagship and love it's reliability. It's fast, responsive n stable, will carve aggressively on groomer days, will float in deep, will hold an edge if you hit icy patches or have to billy goat sections in steep chutes, and will be stable if you just feel like to straightline. 

Formerly had a 156 (@120lb) which has done a great job in neck deep AK pow; got an 152 by the end of last season and really liked the plus in leverage gained from sizing down; already thought that the 156 is quick edge to edge, but now the 152 is not only quick but also very light-footed. There are reviews in the women's section with more details.

Can't compare it to a Mountain Twin, Bpro or your former Manolo; don't know these boards. @Noreaster may chime in for this.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

My wife rides a C3 Bpro 56(? pretty close to 56 anyway) and she loves it. Very similar riding style to you, aggressive and likes trees and pow. We ride at Revy so there is no shortage of steeps, trees and pow. She has no problem floating, and it is great in the trees too.

I also ride a C3 and I am a huge fan of the camber profile. To me it's like all the advantages of camber, but it can also float in powder easier. I can feel like a tipping point where I just need to shift my weight a little rather than initiate major leg burn to float.

Sounds like if you could find a more on the stiffer side freeride directional board with some taper or a fat pow nose you would be pretty happy. I would try to ignore brands and just be looking for the specs that would best suit me. Camber profiles are such a mixed bag, someone out there loves each variant and you see all of them of different company's flag ship models. I just don't see a use for full rocker unless it's pow specific or for kids/ultra beginners.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

mountaingarden said:


> I am a fairly advanced, aggressive female rider that loves pow and trees, and like the challenge of steep chutes. I do not ride in the park. I have been riding a 154 Malolo (I am 5'4", 135 lbs) that came apart last season, and am now overwhelmed by the amazing breadth of snowboard options. Almost bought a C3 Bpro, but didn't seem like enough of a powder board -and felt I would have to go long -156cm, and was hoping for a shorter board that I could really cruise through the trees with. But now I am wondering if that would be a good board for me. Anyone have expereince with the Bpro in powder - I have loved not getting back leg burn with the Malolo. Not excited about another Burton as I did not like the channel system for bindings. Also have never owned a CRC board or RCR. Have ridden for a couple days a bpro that was C2btx, and one in-bounds day it was awesome. On the bigger powder fields it didn't seem to float as well as my Malolo and a little more squirrely. Of course one can get used to such changes. A friend has recommended the LIbtech TRS. Other current GNu c2 women's boards seem to soft? Curious about the Yes boards too. Would love any pointers to help me decide on a board before winter hits!! I am definitely overthinking this, but...


Malolo.... sweet.
There's the 154 Landlord, which is as close as you can get with a few improvements... but you don't like channel.

Also, you're really not overthinking it to be honest. 

Most of the CRC boards will be a lot damper (less energy/pop) than the camber Malolo, It's the way those companies deal with the squirrely-ness. So maybe you'd be better off with the ones that have more camber like C3.

Neni loves those Jones, so you can listen to her. 

Or... get a woman's Dupraz D1 5'2", learn french and shred like a boss if you don't fear a ~157.5 board (which you shouldn't).


----------



## Gardenrider (Oct 10, 2016)

*Handcrafted in Whistler*

Prior snow are in their last day of a pretty decent sale. Wicked boards and you can build it custom if they don't have what your after. Priorsnow.com, also the dollar makes it a pretty sweet deal at the moment!

I ride the brandywine Split and absolutely love it, also looking into the Khyber 150. Knowing these boards are made by hand in whistler is pretty awesome.


----------



## mountaingarden (Oct 9, 2016)

THank you all so much for the feedback. What a great forum! Ok, so I'll pass on the expensive, older c2bpro. I have been searching for used boards (but in good condition) as I'm hoping to try 2 (maybe even 3!) for different conditions and to see what works for me. I've found a 152 Hel Yes for a great price, it's shorter than I have ridden recently but I'm thinking that it will be enough to keep me afloat. The shorter length will be nice for trees too..And I'm still thinking about one of the Gnu/Libtech boards.Thanks again everyone.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Roxy is a Mervin as well as you seem to like them as a brand. Perhaps the Radiance or Torah Bright fit the bill and sometimes you can find killer deals on them.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm more of an all-mountain rider and my go to deck is a GNU Ladies Choice, the EC version, now it's been changed to the C2. I also ride a Jamie Lynn which is C3 and it is not a powder deck. Like boot deep is ok anything else is a bitch. I ride Hood fyi, so PNW conditions. 

Helen Schettini rides the Hell Yes and I have to admit it looks like a pretty sick deck and maybe in line with what you're wanting. I've always wanted to try a GNU Zoid myself. 
You said you mostly ride powder and trees? The C2 Ladies Choice would probably work for you. I watched Jamie Anderson rip huge Alaskan Lines on hers, so imo, it can definitely be a powder deck and....that's all I've ridden pow in (and trees!) until I just picked up a NS Swift at the end of the season. I'm hoping to be on that more this season  Another suggestion would maybe be the NeverSummer womens type two, similar to the ladies choice from what I can tell, though I've never been on it myself.


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

I would probably look for something more directional than most of the recommendations here if you like the ease of the Malolo in powder. Twin or directional twin will obviously work, but you will work harder than on a directional board unless you can set it back a decent amount.

The Flagship, NS Harpoon, Gnu Klassy, Weston Eclipse, Lib Orca, NS Lady West just a few boards that come to mind.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

stealthyc said:


> I would probably look for something more directional than most of the recommendations here if you like the ease of the Malolo in powder. Twin or directional twin will obviously work, but you will work harder than on a directional board unless you can set it back a decent amount.
> 
> The Flagship, NS Harpoon, Gnu Klassy, Weston Eclipse, Lib Orca, NS Lady West just a few boards that come to mind.


I think she probably found a board, it's been like 6 years or so.
Excellent contribution ;/


TT


----------

